

Apple has (or had) Dell and HP servers to power its data centres. - xmjw
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/09/apple_maiden_data_center/

======
jgeorge
How horrible! They should eat their own dog food and run their entire
datacenter on those sleek rack servers that they make so many of...

Oh yeah.

(This is news? Lame even for the reg...)

------
aroch
So what? They also have non-Apple made workstations. Just like Microsoft
developers use Macs.

